# Has anyone used a BBQ Vault by Pitmaker?



## rubmymeat (Jun 9, 2010)

I am considering purchasing a BBQ Vault built by Pitmaker in Houston, TX.  The pits look killer and I want a vertical smoker with a water pan.  I would appreciate any input from anyone who has personally used a Vault or owns one.  Thanks in advance for your help on this.


----------

